# besster damage dealer?



## kenny21 (10. Dezember 2008)

hi wollte ma fragen welche karriere von den nahkämpfern am meisten dmg amcht ???


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2008)

_Schamane / Zelot!!!1111


oda amchen die keinen dämätsch????????????_


----------



## kenny21 (10. Dezember 2008)

sind beides erstma fernkämpfer und 2tens zelot ist überhaubt kein dd genauso wie der schami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber thx D


----------



## mazze3333 (10. Dezember 2008)

Hol dir WoW und spiel Schurke, passt irgendwie zu dir!


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2008)

kenny21 schrieb:


> sind beides erstma fernkämpfer und 2tens zelot ist überhaubt kein dd genauso wie der schami
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Zum Glück wissen alle das es Ironie war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## kenny21 (10. Dezember 2008)

hab ich auch schon probiert aber zu wow sag ich ma nix oder ich zensier einfach die ganze antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdarr (10. Dezember 2008)

kenny21 schrieb:


> hi wollte ma fragen welche karriere von den nahkämpfern am meisten dmg amcht ???



Der der am besten gespielt wird vom jeweiligen Spieler. 

Teste an was dir liegt vom Spielstil und entscheide dann. Alles andere macht weder Sinn noch dir langfristig Spass.

greetz


----------



## mazze3333 (10. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Zum Glück wissen alle das es Ironie war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Er anscheinend nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal ne Erklärung: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ironie

Vorallem, Ordnung oder Zerstörung?


----------



## Xelyna (10. Dezember 2008)

Da fehlt was authentisches in der Überschrift 

*'besstester' !*


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Da fehlt was authentisches in der Überschrift
> 
> *'besstester' !*



_^_^

OLOLZ?! WELCHE KLASEE MACHT AM MEIStEN DÄMÄTSCH? WILL HALT ALEL PWNEN UNSO!!!!111111_


----------



## clickrush (10. Dezember 2008)

kenny21 schrieb:


> hi wollte ma fragen welche karriere von den nahkämpfern am meisten dmg amcht ???



es gibt pro seite 2 nahkämpfer dds:

1. stealther (hexenkriegerin/hexenjäger): combopunktesystem, schwache verteidigung und rüstung, tarnung, hohe schadensspitzen

2. brawler (chaosbarbar/weisser löwe): stürmen, bessere verteidigung und rüstung, gegner heranziehen,  konstanter schaden


----------



## kenny21 (10. Dezember 2008)

ich hatte schon viele und iwie kann ich mich net entscheiden der babar hatt für mich zu wenig ausgeteilt fürn dd und zu wenig eingesteckt um an einen tank zu kommen also war nix von beiden der bg weiss ich jetzt net aber sogar 2 h ist es eher ein off tank aber will i-wie dmg machen und dan bin ich jetzt bei der hexenkriegerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann mich also ehgrlich gesagt selber net entscheiden ob ich eher dd oder tank amchen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil wen ich dd hab halte ich zu wenig aus und als tank langweile ich mich beim mops kloppen weil das ewig dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ne ich werde kein wow anfangen und ein schurken spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mazze3333 (10. Dezember 2008)

Zu dir passt en Squigtreiber..Falls du wow kennst: hunter


----------



## Moronic (10. Dezember 2008)

Tja Kenny, irgendeinen Kompromiss musst du nunmal eingehen. Entweder hoher Schaden / kurzes Leben, oder mäßiger Schaden / langes Leben.

Ne Wollmilchsau-Klasse gibt es bei WAR einfach nicht.


----------



## kenny21 (10. Dezember 2008)

jo kenn wow aber halte nicht viel davon weils i-wie ... ist die tanks sind da gleichzeitig dd das geht doch net

ich weiss net ein squigtreiber/weiser löwe ist auch sone sache hab auch schon überlegt könnte was werden aber i-wie ist ein squiqtreiber total hässlich und winzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ordnugn will ich eig net
 machen die eig gut dmg??


----------



## AemJaY (10. Dezember 2008)

*Runenpriester* der über DMG amcher
*Erzmage* ebenfalls der über dmger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Dezember 2008)

Mein Chosen macht den meisten Damage, ist doch klar. Oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kenny21 (10. Dezember 2008)

wie ist es bei squigteiber und beim weisen löwen wen ich und mein pet ein mop gleichzeitig attacken geht der mop auf mich oder auf mein pet?


----------



## kenny21 (10. Dezember 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Mein Chosen macht den meisten Damage, ist doch klar. Oder nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


muss dich leider enttäuschen ist vllt am anfang so aber später wird einer mit ner schweren rüssi nie das raushauen können wie eine hexenkriegrin oder ein babar weis die klasse troz 2hand eher für tank ausgelegt ist wirst du spätesten t4 merken


----------



## Katalmacht (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2008)

_Ironie ist schon was tolles..oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## kenny21 (10. Dezember 2008)

ja aber ich will was wissen für ironie hab ich was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ist ein squigtreiber/weiser löwe ein dd?? und auf wen geht der mop auf mein pet oder auf mich wen beide den mop attacken


----------



## mazze3333 (10. Dezember 2008)

Die sind ein DD natürlich..


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2008)

_Na frag das den MOP doch mal selber : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## mazze3333 (10. Dezember 2008)

xD
Naja, je nach dem..Mal dein Pet und Mal dich..

Und schau mal sufu
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=74609


----------



## Moronic (10. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt 4 verschiedene Squigs, eines davon könnte man als "Tank"-Pet gelten lassen, da es für solch ein Vorhaben die nötige Fähigkeit besitzt.


----------



## mazze3333 (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich überleg grade zwischen einem Squigtreiber, was mir ja von der Karriere fast mehr zusagt, aber leider ist en Squig ja Zerstörung..
Weisser Löwe bin ich mir unsicher, ist ja schön Ordnung, aber es ist ein ganz neues Gameplay, muss ich mal antesten wenn morgen mein War kommt..


----------



## kenny21 (10. Dezember 2008)

was wärn das pet was am meisten dmg macht


----------



## Brimbur (10. Dezember 2008)

Sag mal lieber TE das ist doch ein Fake den du hier veranstaltest, oder?
Ansonsten lies dir doch erstmal die Charakterbeschreibungen durch die im Auswahlmenu zu den einzelnen Klassen stehen. Solltest du danach immer noch fragen zu einzelnen Klassen haben schau in die Klassenforen. Dort kannst du ganz leicht mit minimalem leseaufwand herrausfinden, wozu die Klassen gut sind und was sie können.

Aber diese Tips waren allgemein!

Das allerwichtigste: *Nicht die Gedanken so aufschreiben, wie sie dir durch dein Gehirn schiessen!* 
Es gibt da 7 jährige Kinder die haben stilistisch mehr drauf als du!


----------



## Moronic (10. Dezember 2008)

mazze3333 schrieb:


> Ich überleg grade zwischen einem Squigtreiber, was mir ja von der Karriere fast mehr zusagt, aber leider ist en Squig ja Zerstörung..
> Weisser Löwe bin ich mir unsicher, ist ja schön Ordnung, aber es ist ein ganz neues Gameplay, muss ich mal antesten wenn morgen mein War kommt..



Bedenke auch, der Squig aggiert aus den hinteren Reihen wogegen der Weiße Löwe ein Nahkämpfer mit tierischer Unterstützung ist.

@Kenny
Es gibt beim Squig zwei Nahkampf- und zwei Fernkampfpets, wie stark sie sind ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## mazze3333 (10. Dezember 2008)

Moronic schrieb:


> Bedenke auch, der Squig aggiert aus den hinteren Reihen wogegen der Weiße Löwe ein Nahkämpfer mit tierischer Unterstützung ist.
> 
> @Kenny
> Es gibt beim Squig zwei Nahkampf- und zwei Fernkampfpets, wie stark sie sind ist mir nicht bekannt.



Ja, das meinte ich ja mit anderem Gameplay..Schau mir grade paar youtube gameplay videos an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Odin~ (10. Dezember 2008)

Brimbur schrieb:


> Sag mal lieber TE das ist doch ein Fake den du hier veranstaltest, oder?
> Ansonsten lies dir doch erstmal die Charakterbeschreibungen durch die im Auswahlmenu zu den einzelnen Klassen stehen. Solltest du danach immer noch fragen zu einzelnen Klassen haben schau in die Klassenforen. Dort kannst du ganz leicht mit minimalem leseaufwand herrausfinden, wozu die Klassen gut sind und was sie können.
> 
> Aber diese Tips waren allgemein!
> ...





Herrlich. Genau das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. Ich glaube er hat in seinem Namen sein Alter eingebaut und die Zahlen 1 und 2 umgedreht damit jeder denkt er wäre erwachsen und cool. Die Beschreibung der Klassen im Spiel zu lesen wäre zu einfach, wo man doch das Hirn ausschalten und blöde Threads erstellen kann. leute die dann antworten unterstützen seine "nicht Tätigkeit" auch noch. Google ist doch auch zu einfach. niemand der cool ist benutzt eine Weltweit gültige und beste Suchmaschine mit der jeder alles findet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (vielleicht weiß er auch den Link einfach nicht? hier ist er =) *Google* ) 

Ich kann dem TE (hey kleiner, das heisst Thread-Ersteller, das bist du!), falls er überhaupt so weit gelesen hat, nur raten einfach mal die verschiedenen Klassen anzuspielen, sich, wie schon gesagt die Beschreibung mal durchzulesen und ein DD zu spielen. Du tust dir und anderen damit einen gefallen (oder will sich wer auf ihn als Tank in der Gruppe verlassen?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Ach und du findest WoW grausam weil ja ein Tank genauso ein DD ist und alle alles können, suchst hier aber einen DD der viel aushält? Bzw. einen Tank der Schaden macht? Oh bitte.


----------



## DerTingel (10. Dezember 2008)

kenny21 schrieb:


> sind beides erstma fernkämpfer und 2tens zelot ist überhaubt kein dd genauso wie der schami
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nenene...der zelot hat einen dolch, kann also auch im nahkampf richtig roxxorn...dann hat der zelot noch imba aoe skills, mit denen man ebenfalls im nahkampf massen an dmg raushauen kann.
also ich glaube, der zelot ist melee-dps nr.1
mfg


----------



## Maddin123 (10. Dezember 2008)

diesen kiddy tread sollte man schließen...
wenn man ein rollenspiel spielt, dann spielt man doch was einem spaß bringt oder? in foren nach besstem ddler zusuchen ich echt arm...

ZELOT FOR THE WIN!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kritsch (10. Dezember 2008)

also mein squiggi pwnd rockt alles man kann nur sagen zomfgolololroflhdlmugabrtlhtml

P.S. vote for Skaven for spielbare klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tinuphyl (10. Dezember 2008)

Laecherlich und zugleich traurig eure Antworten... Seine Frage ist doch durchaus berechtigt. Wenn jemand gefragt haette womit man ambesten heilen oder tanken kann, dann haette auch niemand so einen Aufstand gemacht. Leute die gerne DD Klassen spielen stehen eben auf große Zahlen und wenn ihm das Freude bereitet, why not? Und dieses "Geh WoW spielen" ist sowieso total laecherlich, weil schaetzungsweise 80% aller hier postenden WoW gespielt haben, bevor sie zu WAR gewechselt sind. So leicht sind Menschen glaube ich nicht zu katigorisieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wuerde dir gerne eine Antwort auf deine Frage geben, aber dafuer kenne ich mich zu wenig aus. Trotzdem viel Erfolg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frizzlmissl (10. Dezember 2008)

mach dir einen eisenbrecher mit 2 h waffe....der kann ordentlich einstecken und teilt auch ganz gut aus !


----------



## Patso (10. Dezember 2008)

also vom reinen schaden her sind hexenjäger und hexenkriegerinen am besten zwar kippste fix um aber wen du schön " stoffies" kloppfst passt ja alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( in t1 auf jeden fall anfang t2 bekommst dann massencc ab und wirst weggeballert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Terratec (10. Dezember 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> also vom reinen schaden her sind hexenjäger und hexenkriegerinen am besten zwar kippste fix um aber wen du schön " stoffies" kloppfst passt ja alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Zumindest bei der Hexenkriegerin weiß ich, dass sie einen Skill hat der einen ausm CC holt.


----------



## Tinuphyl (10. Dezember 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Zumindest bei der Hexenkriegerin weiß ich, dass sie einen Skill hat der einen ausm CC holt.


Haben beide. Und mit dem Eise+Stahl Umhang haben sie noch eine weitere Moeglichkeit. Vor einer der beiden Klassen weglaufen ist fast unmoeglich...


----------



## Shadowratte (10. Dezember 2008)

warum erwähnt niemand denn maschinisten der ist auch ne dd klasse


----------



## clickrush (10. Dezember 2008)

Shadowratte schrieb:


> warum erwähnt niemand denn maschinisten der ist auch ne dd klasse



er hat nach nahkämpfern gefragt glaube und nach destro.

ja gut magus/maschinist können auch auf nahkampf skillen aber so richtige nahkämpfer sind sie deswegen nicht imo


----------



## kekei (10. Dezember 2008)

Spiel den schwarzen Gardisten, der hält recht viel aus und ist der Offensivste(behaupte ich mal) 'Tank' im Spiel.
Nemh einfach den Sperr und roxxor richtg drauf los!11234..


----------



## Tinuphyl (10. Dezember 2008)

kekei schrieb:


> Spiel den schwarzen Gardisten, der hält recht viel aus und ist der Offensivste(behaupte ich mal) 'Tank' im Spiel.
> Nemh einfach den Sperr und roxxor richtg drauf los!11234..


Der Blackguard macht viel weniger Schaden als z.B. ein Eisenbrecher. Ich wuerde ehr sagen, dass es der stabilste oder nervigste Tank ist.


----------



## Thurgom (10. Dezember 2008)

Nach dem letzten Patch hat ein Chosen bei uns in der Ally 160k Schaden gemacht in Serpents.
Ich denke damit sollte beantwortet sein, welcher Tank am meisten Schaden machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## everblue (11. Dezember 2008)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Nach dem letzten Patch hat ein Chosen bei uns in der Ally 160k Schaden gemacht in Serpents.
> Ich denke damit sollte beantwortet sein, welcher Tank am meisten Schaden machen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo ist kein Problem mit entsprechender Gruppe die ihn Supportet, WAR ist nunmal ein Gruppenspiel und anhand solcher dmg-zahlen sieht man was möglich ist wenn sich die richtigen Leute zusammen tun.

Ohne Support hätte er naja ka evtl. 30k dmg gemacht ? Aber sicher hätte er ohne irgendnen Support nicht viel schaden gemacht.

Ihr seht immer nur die Damage Werte, was aber dahinter steckt wird ignoriert oder erst garnicht darüber nachgedacht, da wird nur die 160k gesehen und schon gehts los mit omg was ist der imba usw....

Aber was uns das zeigt, schaut nicht nur immer auf den Schaden, ohne entsprechenden Support (zB. Healer, tanks, dds usw.) macht keiner viel schaden.

Zum Thema:

Man kann nicht wirklich sagen wer der "besste" dd ist, kommt darauf an gegen welche klasse man kämpft, wer einen hilft, wer den gegner hilft, wo man ist uvm. 

Selbst im 1vs1, wenn man die entsprechene Konterklasse trifft, weiß derjenige, dass er wenig chancen hat und versucht sich den kampf zu entziehen.

Aber allein sollte man in einen mmog eh nicht versuchen die Welt zu erobern, dafür gibt es genügend andere Spiele die für einen besser geeignet sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firesign (11. Dezember 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Jo ist kein Problem mit entsprechender Gruppe die ihn Supportet, WAR ist nunmal ein Gruppenspiel und anhand solcher dmg-zahlen sieht man was möglich ist wenn sich die richtigen Leute zusammen tun.
> 
> Ohne Support hätte er naja ka evtl. 30k dmg gemacht ? Aber sicher hätte er ohne irgendnen Support nicht viel schaden gemacht.
> 
> ...



Aus Erfahrung weiss ich, dass der meiste dmg über 100k eigentlich nur
über AOE-Schaden zu machen ist.


----------



## Niburu (11. Dezember 2008)

Na wer hier lieber zurück zu WoW oder so gehen sollte kann jeder selber beurteilen den die meiste nantworten stammen wohl von unter 7 Jährigen. Der TE hat normal gefragt wer wohl der beste DD ist. Laut meinen Erfahrungen sollen wohl Magus/Maschinist gut DMG machen seit dem Patch. Für große Zahlen sind auch die Glaskugeln Feuerzaubrer/Zauberin ganz gut. Chaosbarbaren/weiße Löwen machen nicht soviel DMG sind dafür etwas robuster. Schau einfach was dir am meisten Spaß macht zuerst kannst du dir ja mal den WL anschauen er macht echt Spass mit seinem Pet. Die beste Klasse ist aber natürlich sowieso der sigmarpriester ^^ (Achtung Sigmar Fanbooii :-D)


----------



## Mawric (11. Dezember 2008)

Deutschlehrer machen sehr Guten Damage wenn man "besster" schreibt^^


----------



## m0wl (11. Dezember 2008)

Ja naja Chosen, knallt schon mit 2h ganz schön was rein und durch seine Auren bekommt er massig Stärke (Wenn man ihn offensiv skillt)... am besiten dmg macht er aber später durch seine AOE's...gibt doch schon relativ früh die Aura, dass alle die jemanden in deiner Gruppe mit einem magischen Angriff angreifen wollen Schaden bekommt. Tja...da siehste dann oft sehr, sehr viele Zahlen runterlaufen^^ 

@Threadersteller, also wenn du auch was aushalten willst, dann nimm Eisenbrecher. Allerdings ist er, wenn er solo unterwegs ist nichtmehr so gut, denn seine "Wut"('WoW Krieger') baut sich auf, indem ein "Eidfreund" den er jederzeit bestimmen kann, angegriffen wird. Ist halt keiner da, kannst du viele Attacken nicht verwenden und machst weniger Schaden. Beim Schwarzen Gardisten ist es so ähnlich. Er baut diese Wut auf, wenn ihm selbst Schaden zugefügt wird, somit würde ich ihn mehr als solo charakter sehen...

Nur als kleiner Tipp. Wenn du Klassen anspielst...bilde dir nicht mit lvl5 oder sowas schon ein Urteil. Ca. ab lvl10 bekommen sie meist erst richtig gute Skills, wie zb. Hexenjäger/kriegerin, welche sich dann unsichtbar machen können uä.


PS: @painschkes kannste nichtmal was sinnvolles schreiben? Kein wunder, dass du so viele Posts im Vergleich zu den anderen hast, wenn du solch sinnfreie Sachen raushaust. Wennde nicht helfen willst, dann verkneifs dir doch einfach. Versteh nicht, warum dich keiner verwarnt...


----------



## Thurgom (11. Dezember 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Aber was uns das zeigt, schaut nicht nur immer auf den Schaden, ohne entsprechenden Support (zB. Healer, tanks, dds usw.) macht keiner viel schaden.



Im Grunde gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. Die Meisten Leute schauen nur auf Zahlen, die meistens weniger sagen wie 1000 Worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber hier muss ich dir leider widersprechen.

Wie ich schon sagte, war der Chosen aus unserer Allianz und er spielte seinen Chosen nach den Klassenänderungen das erste mal.
Er war nicht mit Leuten aus seiner Gilde unterwegs und auch nicht mit uns, sondern mit Randoms, die ihn mit Sicherheit nicht so supportet haben, wie es optimal sein könnte (Ich kenne die Spieler von unserem Server ganz gut). Er hat weder enorm viel Heilung, noch regelmässige Buffs bekommen, die zu so einem Ergebnis hätten führen können. 

Es waren einfach nur die Änderungen an der Klasse und das Verständis für seinen Char, welches er angewandt hat. Sonst nichts...

Und glaub mir, ich spiele selbst einen Tank (BO). Egal wie gut der SUpport ist, ich werde niemals über 150k Schaden machen und es juckt mich auch überhaupt nicht. Denn was bringen mir 160k Schaden, wenn ich dadurch weder Spieler getötet; Heiler gestört, Gruppenmitglieder supportet oder gegnerische Damagedealer ausser Kraft gesetzt habe ?? Nichts ! Das einzige was es mir bringen würde wäre, dass ich im Chat oder TS sagen kann : "ololo, ich hab 160k Schaden als Tank gemacht !!11elf"


----------



## phossi80 (11. Dezember 2008)

Alter Schwede...

Nachdem ich jetzt mein Hirn etwa 10 Minuten mit dem geballten.... ich weiß gar nicht wie ichs nennen soll was hier gepostet wurde....
Also... hm... selten so gelacht.... fetter fred und von mir gibbet Daumen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Öhm... das war dochn fake oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShoopDaWhoop (11. Dezember 2008)

kenny21 schrieb:


> hi wollte ma fragen welche karriere von den nahkämpfern am meisten dmg amcht ???



Über die Rechtschreibung sag ich mal garnix. Ich habs nach 4 Jahren aufgegeben, mich über die Grammatik und Satzzeichenstellung (Gibts überhaupt noch Tastaturen mit Satzzeichen? Oder werden die, der einfachheit halber, gar nicht mehr gefertigt?) in mmorpg´s aufzuregen und die Menschen dahinter zu verbessern. Wenigstens meine Kinder konnte ich davor bewahren.

Zu deiner Frage: Du hättest auch fragen können, wer von den Heilern am besten heilt oder von den Tanks am besten tankt. Da wäre genausoviel Müll dabei rausgekommen. *JEDER* Char von dir ist nur so gut wie du selbst. Spielst du scheiße = auch dein Damage-Output scheiße und alles andere auch.

Ein Tank ist in der Lage, mehr damage zu machen als du, wenn obiges zutrifft. Ja selbst ein Heiler könnte das und ein anderer dd erst recht. Was ich damit sagen will; Spiel dass, was dir spaß macht. Was nützt dir ne Klasse, die alles *räusper* "wegr0!!xX!oR!t" *hust* aber dich selbst so dermaßen ankotzt, dass du spätestens nach dem 2ten sc keine lust mehr hast? Eben, gar nix. Und in WAR kommt es sowieso auf die Spielweise an und nicht welche Klasse man ist. Spielst du gut = deine Klasse gut.

Aber schon allein an dem einen Satz von dir und deinen anderen postings, wovon mir jetzt noch die Augen weh tun, kann ich dir mit 90%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit vorhersagen, dass du in WAR nicht viel Spass und erst recht keinen erfolg haben wirst, egal welchen Weg du mit einer Klasse beschreitest.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Gortek (11. Dezember 2008)

Der beste DD ist ganz klar der, welcher von seiner Gruppe optimal supportet wird und man definiert sowas nicht in einer Klasse, da gibt es zu unterschiedliche Faktoren.
Ich kann dir zu Beginn jedes Szenario sagen, wer am meisten Dmg machen wird, und zwar der, der von mir Nonstop geheilt wird. Denn ohne zu Leben macht man gar keinen Schaden, also huldigt jedem Heiler den ihr seht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cheers


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (11. Dezember 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> Der beste DD ist ganz klar der, welcher von seiner Gruppe optimal supportet wird und man definiert sowas nicht in einer Klasse, da gibt es zu unterschiedliche Faktoren.
> Ich kann dir zu Beginn jedes Szenario sagen, wer am meisten Dmg machen wird, und zwar der, der von mir Nonstop geheilt wird. Denn ohne zu Leben macht man gar keinen Schaden, also huldigt jedem Heiler den ihr seht
> 
> 
> ...


AMEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kenne das nur zu gut. Wenn ich nen Heiler, oder besser noch 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe, dann mach ich auch ohne AE, wie mancher hier behauptet über 100k DMG und bin bei den Killcounts immer ganz oben. Ohne Heiler Bombe ich mich immer selbst weg, oder werde instant von nem DD umgehauen.
Auf die anderen DD klassen kann man das auch ganz gut übertragen. Wenn ich z.B. eine Hexe in der Ferne sehe, und diese nicht geheilt wird, ist diese praktisch schon tot. beim Barbaren ist es ähnlich, nur dass da der Tot etwas qualvoller ist, weil er länger dauert. Wenn die DDs (gut) geheilt werden, lass ich eigentlich direkt die Finger von denen. gehe stattdessen auf die Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurz: WAR ist ein Team-Spiel, wo man alleine nicht viel reissen kann.


----------



## gw1200 (11. Dezember 2008)

Die Nahkampf-DD's sind wie viele schon gesagt haben Stoffis. Es kommt halt auf Dein Geschick und einen (falls vorhanden) Heiler an wie lange Du lebst. Auf einen Tank brauchst aber wahrscheinlich mit Deinen Froschkieken dann nicht loszugehen. Spielst Du einen offensiven Tank (BG) lebst Du etwas länger mit weniger Schaden bist aber ein guter "Bodyguard".


----------



## Tannenbernie (11. Dezember 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> Ich kann dir zu Beginn jedes Szenario sagen, wer am meisten Dmg machen wird, und zwar der, der von mir Nonstop geheilt wird.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (11. Dezember 2008)

gw1200 schrieb:


> [...]Spielst Du einen offensiven Tank (BG) lebst Du etwas länger mit weniger Schaden bist aber ein guter "Bodyguard".


Womit sich das mehr oder weniger wieder ausgleicht. Weniger schaden + lange leben ~ viel schaden + kurz leben. Der einzige unterschied ist, dass die Zahlen über den gegnern und bei dir selbst höher bzw. niedriger sind.


----------



## Stancer (11. Dezember 2008)

Um das Niveau niedrig zu halen gibt es nur eine Antwort :

CHUCK NORRIS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Im ernst. Du musst wissen was genau du willst. Entweder viel aushalten und wenig Schaden oder viel Schaden und wenig aushalten. Beides geht nicht. Wenn dir Schaden am wichtigsten ist und du hohe Werte zum sehen brauchst hohe Werte spiel ne Hexenkriegerinn oder Hexenjäger. Willst du ein wenig mehr aushalten und konstant hohen Schaden machen spiel nen Barbar oder Weissen Löwen.
Willst du viel aushalten aber nur eher wenig Schaden spiel nen Tank mit offensiver Linie.


----------



## zagaz (11. Dezember 2008)

Also der beste DD ist ganz klar König Karl Franz.

Die Klasse kannst du aber nur mit einem Trick auswählen, du musst das Spiel installieren, deinstallieren und nochmal installieren. Dann schnell 3 mal hintereinander das Spiel starten und beenden. Danach kannst bei Imperium den Karl Franz auswählen. Leider geht das aber nur bei der Ordnung, destro hat dafür keine Spiegelklasse, finde das unfair, aber da wird Mythik sicher bald was nachliefern.

Achja wichtig ist noch das du alle schon vorhandenen Chars löscht, sonst kannst den Karl nicht auswählen.

Hoffe habe geholfen 

Gruß


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (11. Dezember 2008)

Willst du viel schaden machen und sterben können, ohne dass ein Gegner in der Nähe ist, spiel nen Feuerzauberer/Zauberer....achja waren ja bei Nachkampf-DDs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, halt dich einfach an das, was Stancer über mir geschrieben hat, das passt so eigentlich.


----------



## Mr. Yes (11. Dezember 2008)

Die besten Damage-Dealer sind die

55 Champions!

Die haben eine Fähigkeit 'Beenden' mit 30000 Schaden,
kann man nur schwer gegen an heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cu Yes


----------



## Mies (11. Dezember 2008)

zagaz schrieb:


> Also der beste DD ist ganz klar König Karl Franz.
> 
> Die Klasse kannst du aber nur mit einem Trick auswählen, du musst das Spiel installieren, deinstallieren und nochmal installieren. Dann schnell 3 mal hintereinander das Spiel starten und beenden. Danach kannst bei Imperium den Karl Franz auswählen. Leider geht das aber nur bei der Ordnung, destro hat dafür keine Spiegelklasse, finde das unfair, aber da wird Mythik sicher bald was nachliefern.
> 
> ...



Was muss ich denn danach machen?
hab alles gemacht wie beschrieben aber ich sehe den nicht?
hab auch meinen 36squigi gelöscht aber sehe nichts!


----------



## xaxoon (11. Dezember 2008)

meine idee ist jetzt vielleicht etwas... seltsam... aber was wäre, wenn man mal testhalber jeweils eine klasse nackt macht, und dann testet, wie lange es dauert den anderen zu killen. ich meine z.b. ein nackter feuermagier auf eine hexenkriegerin. und umgekehrt. ohne ringe, buffs usw. da könnte man mal unverfälscht sehen, wer der beste demage dealer ist. oder: einen tank nackt machen, und dann messen wie lange ein nackter magier braucht den wegzumachen und dann ein hexenkrieger?
das sind ja dann werte die aus grundstats entstehen. wäre schon interessant oder?

@Mr. Yes:
jo, die machen gut aua. so einen demage dealer hätte ich gerne in meiner gruppe beim burgenraid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (11. Dezember 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> Also der beste DD ist ganz klar König Karl Franz.
> 
> Die Klasse kannst du aber nur mit einem Trick auswählen, du musst das Spiel installieren, deinstallieren und nochmal installieren. Dann schnell 3 mal hintereinander das Spiel starten und beenden. Danach kannst bei Imperium den Karl Franz auswählen. Leider geht das aber nur bei der Ordnung, destro hat dafür keine Spiegelklasse, finde das unfair, aber da wird Mythik sicher bald was nachliefern.
> 
> ...




Du hast vergessen das man zuerst einen Bleistift essen muss und sich mit der Zunge am Ellenbogen lecken muss bevor man den im Auswahlbildschirm sehen muss.

Mfg


----------



## Tinuphyl (11. Dezember 2008)

ShoopDaWhoop schrieb:


> Über die Rechtschreibung sag ich mal garnix. Ich habs nach 4 Jahren aufgegeben, mich über die Grammatik und Satzzeichenstellung (Gibts überhaupt noch Tastaturen mit Satzzeichen? Oder werden die, der einfachheit halber, gar nicht mehr gefertigt?) in mmorpg´s aufzuregen und die Menschen dahinter zu verbessern. Wenigstens meine Kinder konnte ich davor bewahren.
> 
> Zu deiner Frage: Du hättest auch fragen können, wer von den Heilern am besten heilt oder von den Tanks am besten tankt. Da wäre genausoviel Müll dabei rausgekommen. *JEDER* Char von dir ist nur so gut wie du selbst. Spielst du scheiße = auch dein Damage-Output scheiße und alles andere auch.
> 
> ...


Sowas von selbst geownt... Ich wuerde gerne korrigieren, aber mir fehlen die Rotstifte. :\ Muss ja ein netter Kerl sein dieser "MMORPG", wenn er sich bereit erklaert die ganzen Spiele fuer uns bereit zu stellen. Wer anderen eine Grube graebt, soll nicht mit Steinen werfen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gw1200 (11. Dezember 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> ich meine z.b. ein nackter feuermagier auf eine hexenkriegerin. und umgekehrt.



Jetzt weiß ich wie das Feuerschwert beim Sonnenritter entstanden ist - und sowas nennt sich "Ordnung" tststs


----------



## Exo1337 (11. Dezember 2008)

zagaz schrieb:


> Also der beste DD ist ganz klar König Karl Franz.
> 
> Die Klasse kannst du aber nur mit einem Trick auswählen, du musst das Spiel installieren, deinstallieren und nochmal installieren. Dann schnell 3 mal hintereinander das Spiel starten und beenden. Danach kannst bei Imperium den Karl Franz auswählen. Leider geht das aber nur bei der Ordnung, destro hat dafür keine Spiegelklasse, finde das unfair, aber da wird Mythik sicher bald was nachliefern.
> 
> ...



Tsss sowas von unwissend! Die Destro hat dieses Pixel-Pokémon, dazu musst du nur den Pokeballmensch mit der Tasse Kaffee ansprechen, der steht irgendwo bei Dunkelelfen Kap. 1. und danach mit dem goldenen Drachen zur Feuerinsel fliegen, und rechts am Rand hoch und runter schwimmen. Irgendwann kommt ein verpixelter Kasten auf dich zu, dein Bildschirm wird kurz schwarz und bist plötzlich selbst der Kasten. Wenn du dich jetz fürs SZ anmeldest, geht das sofort auf, und du bist die übälstä DMG-Maschine. (Wer mir nicht glaubt, wartets ab, ich stell gleich n paar screenies hoch!!)  

Is echt gut, habsch schon oft gemacht!

Edit: Hier die versprochenen Screenis:

1. Hier bin ich voll imba abgegangen im SZ, war sau geil !!!!! IMBA-Kasten1

2. So sieht das dann aus. Die ganzen Leute da hab ich alleine ger0xx0rt!!! IMBA-Kasten2 

greetz, hoffe ich konnt dir helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShoopDaWhoop (11. Dezember 2008)

Tinuphyl schrieb:


> Sowas von selbst geownt... Ich wuerde gerne korrigieren, aber mir fehlen die Rotstifte. :\ Muss ja ein netter Kerl sein dieser "MMORPG", wenn er sich bereit erklaert die ganzen Spiele fuer uns bereit zu stellen. Wer anderen eine Grube graebt, soll nicht mit Steinen werfen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Komisch, ich hab jede Menge Rotstifte....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (11. Dezember 2008)

hmm wer andern eine bratwurst brät der hatt ein bratwurstbratgerät ode rwi ewar das nochmal ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja auf jeden fall wirds hier langsam dämlich oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (11. Dezember 2008)

Kaiser Karl Franz - nicht König - Könige verputzt er zum Frühstück. Du hast vergessen, dass man seinen Maus- und Tastaturtreiber deinstallieren muss, sonst erkennt WAR, dass es auf einem Computer läuft und Karl Franz kann nicht ausgewählt werden. Karl Franz = Chuck Norris.


----------



## Atroniss (12. Dezember 2008)

Todesritter


----------



## HGVermillion (12. Dezember 2008)

Grombrindal (the one and only White Dwarf) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fox82 (12. Dezember 2008)

Also nachdem Ich das gelesen habe, bin Ich direkt auch wieder aus dem Fred raus:

Zitat *Kenny21*:

"jo kenn wow aber halte nicht viel davon weils i-wie ... ist die tanks sind da gleichzeitig dd das geht doch net"

LOL??? Und was genau sind die Tanks dann in WAR? Von Skillbäumen und Skill im Allgemeinen hast du noch nix gehört, oder? 

WAR ist außerdem kein WOW!

IMBA-R0xx0r-Schnetzl0r-Maschine zum alle umpawn0rn!

Bitte geh WOW spielen!


----------



## softcake_orange (12. Dezember 2008)

kenny21 schrieb:


> hi wollte ma fragen welche karriere von den nahkämpfern am meisten dmg amcht ???



In der Reihenfolge:

Feuerzauberer
Weißer Löwe 
Hexenjäger 
Zauberin
Hexenkriegerin

... und natürlich der derzeit ziemlich overpowerede Ritter des Sonnenordens. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schadensmäßig liegt die Ordnung für mich klar vorn.

Grundsätzlich kann man aber jeden Charakter, sofern er kein reiner Heiler ist auf dmg spielen. 
Auch wenn sich da bei vielen die Nackenhaare sträuben, möglich ist das natürlich.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (12. Dezember 2008)

Zum einen gehts hier um Nahkampf DDs, wie in deinem Quote auch nochmal nachzulesen ist, dadurch fallen Feuerzauberer und Zauberer schonmal weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum anderen denke ich nicht, dass ein WL den DMG vom Hexenjäger und der Hexe übertrifft(ausser vielleicht über einen längerern Zeitraum, noch nicht drauf geachtet). Da ich Order spiele, kann ich zum WL nicht viel sagen, ich weiss aber, dass seine "Spiegelklasse" der Barbar mich nicht so schnell, wenn überhaupt tot bekommt wie die Hexe.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (12. Dezember 2008)

Wieso ist denn der Sonnenordler overpowered? Von Schaden im 3-stelligen Bereich kann ich nur träumen (Rang 13) - und wenn überhaupt dann auch nur gegen Stoffklassen. Daran wird aber auch kein Skillbaum und kein Claymore etwas ändern. Mich bekommt man halt nur schwer platt - aber genau das ist doch der Sinn eines Tanks. Overpowered ist da gar nichts - er erfüllt seine Aufgabe.

Und auch ein Sigmarit wird nie an den Schaden eines Feuerzauberers oder Hexenjägers rankommen - ist ja auch nicht seine Aufgabe.


----------



## zadros (12. Dezember 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> In der Reihenfolge:
> 
> Feuerzauberer
> Weißer Löwe
> ...



Im T4 sieht das ganze dann so aus:

Schattenkrieger / Squigtreiba
Hexenkriegerin
Hexenjäger
Weisser Löwe
Feuerzauberer
Zauberin
Marauder

je nach Fähigkeit der Spieler wechseln die Plätze ... mein Angstgegner sind gute Moral 2 & Rache Schattenkrieger mit AE Spiralgefiedertem Pfeil - dagegen kann man fast nicht anheilen zumindest nicht solo!

wobei man die Utility der Klassen nicht vergessen darf:
Maschinist, Magus



softcake_orange schrieb:


> ... und natürlich der derzeit ziemlich overpowerede Ritter des Sonnenordens.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der ist nicht OP ganz und garnicht ... viel kleiner Schaden = hohe Werte in der Tabelle, aber keinen Nutzen für das große ganze.
Meiner Meinung nach sind momentan sowohl Schattenkrieger als auch Squiggi OP - Der Rüstungsdebuff ist zu stark genauso wie der vom Maschinisten!!

Aber ganz oben steht natürlich die wehrte Frau / Mutter mit dem Skill "stecker ziehen" und der taktik "Ich weiss wo die Sicherung ist" die Freundin/Frau hat zusätzlich noch die Moral 4 "Liebesentzug" bzw. "Migräne" je nach skillung!

Gruß,
Zad, der Angst vor Moral 4 hat ;-)


----------



## Tinuphyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Wieso taucht in diesen Listen kein Magus auf? Ein auf DoT geskillter Magus macht locker das doppelte an Schaden, wie ein BW... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (13. Dezember 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> meine idee ist jetzt vielleicht etwas... seltsam... aber was wäre, wenn man mal testhalber jeweils eine klasse nackt macht, und dann testet, wie lange es dauert den anderen zu killen. ich meine z.b. ein nackter feuermagier auf eine hexenkriegerin. und umgekehrt. ohne ringe, buffs usw. da könnte man mal unverfälscht sehen, wer der beste demage dealer ist. oder: einen tank nackt machen, und dann messen wie lange ein nackter magier braucht den wegzumachen und dann ein hexenkrieger?
> das sind ja dann werte die aus grundstats entstehen. wäre schon interessant oder?
> 
> @Mr. Yes:
> ...



Schwachsinn. Der Feuermagier wird trotzdem von jedem Melee dann weggemacht und trotzdem haut er insgesamt am meisten Schaden raus, die anderen halten nunmal mehr aus.

Und nen nackter Tank gegen Barbar/Hexenkriegerinn ? Das ergibt noch weniger Sinn, denn wenn du nen Tank nackt irgendwo hinstellst ist es kein Tank mehr, sondern nur noch ne Figur mit ner Waffe in der Hand ! Da müsstest du im Gegenzug dem Barbaren die Mutationen und Waffen wegnehmen.


----------



## Kontinuum (13. Dezember 2008)

kenny21 schrieb:


> hi wollte ma fragen welche karriere von den nahkämpfern am meisten dmg amcht ???



aslo dea besste dämgtsch dieler its ganz sihclerlich einfhfach ürgeindainer wo sthteht, daß er SChadnsausteiler is, wiel wie wo ich  gestern ghelesen hab, its de es davon abhängt =ß , wo am betsen spielen kann.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muUssu ainfahc selba gukcn

Ich bin nicht Jesus; Jeder der sich nicht mal bemüht in halbwegs verständlichem Deutsch zu schreiben, hat es meiner ansicht nach nicht verdient eine vernünftige Antwort zu kriegen. Ich finde, dass im WAR-Forum echt teilw. große Hilfsbereitschaft besteht... Ich selber erhalte sehr oft ernst gemeinte und auch nette Ratschläge, wenn ich ebenso respektvoll und lesbare Fragen stelle; Selber helfe ich natürlich auch Leuten, die die genannten Kriterien erfüllen. Dass du sonst zugeflamed wirst ist leider eine unvermeidbare menschliche reaktion etwas intelligenterer leute, manchmal auch unberechtigtig, nur leider sind wir alle nicht Jesus, wie bereits erwähnt.

edit: Einmal ein Beispiel; Wenn ich von i-einem Proleten auf der Straße auf stupide Weise belästigt werde, reagiere ich auch nicht höflich, vergleichbar ist das, wenn du genau alle "shadowdeathassasinstalkerrouge"-wow-kiddie kriterien erfüllst, dadurch läufst du selber ins offene messer. Wenn du nicht auf Ablehnung und herablassende Kommentare aus bist, vermeide es blöde (mittlerweile) Klischees zu erfüllen, ist unklug.


----------



## Batzenbaer (13. Dezember 2008)

Tinuphyl schrieb:


> Wieso taucht in diesen Listen kein Magus auf? Ein auf DoT geskillter Magus macht locker das doppelte an Schaden, wie ein BW...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm doppelt soviel?In welcher Hinsicht?Burst Damage oder über 20sec?
Wenn Du von Burst ausgeht schafft man als BW mit Critglück über 5k Damage in 5sec.....
dann müsste Dein Magus also 10k machen im selben Zeitraum?
Oder musste erst 3-4 Dots raufpacken und die ticken gemütlich vor sich hin,so das die Heiler keine Probleme damit bekommen?

Gibt 4 Nahkampf-DDs und damit ist ja alles gesagt.Sehe da zu Zeit keinen OP.
Die Werte in Szenarios sind doch eh zu vernachlässigen.
Choosen mit 160k?Werd ich später mit meinem Ritter auch hinbekommen,wenn viele Destromelees im Szenario sind und ich meine Reflektaura anschmeisse.
Da gibs auf 40 sicherlich so 120 Schaden pro Schlag(atm 92 auf lvl.28)zurück.
Nun lass die alle auf 3 Tanks in meiner Gruppe einhauen die permanent geheilt werden.
Der reflektierte Schaden wird alles mir angerechnet.Rest könnt ihr euch ja ausrechnen.

Also ich als BW renne bestimmt nicht vor nem Choosen davon,Schild an und weiter auf mein Ziel feuern...die Heiler werdens schon richten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (13. Dezember 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Jeder der sich nicht mal bemüht in halbwegs verständlichem Deutsch zu schreiben, hat es meiner ansicht nach nicht verdient eine vernünftige Antwort zu kriegen. Ich finde, dass im WAR-Forum echt teilw. große Hilfsbereitschaft besteht... Ich selber erhalte sehr oft ernst gemeinte und auch nette Ratschläge, wenn ich ebenso respektvoll und lesbare Fragen stelle; Selber helfe ich natürlich auch Leuten, die die genannten Kriterien erfüllen. Dass du sonst zugeflamed wirst ist leider eine unvermeidbare menschliche reaktion etwas intelligenterer leute, manchmal auch unberechtigtig, nur leider sind wir alle nicht Jesus, wie bereits erwähnt.
> 
> edit: Einmal ein Beispiel; Wenn ich von i-einem Proleten auf der Straße auf stupide Weise belästigt werde, reagiere ich auch nicht höflich, vergleichbar ist das, wenn du genau alle "shadowdeathassasinstalkerrouge"-wow-kiddie kriterien erfüllst, dadurch läufst du selber ins offene messer. Wenn du nicht auf Ablehnung und herablassende Kommentare aus bist, vermeide es blöde (mittlerweile) Klischees zu erfüllen, ist unklug.



"lilane" Gegenstände.

Also erstmal vor der eigenen Tür kehren, ok? Ich bin auch nicht begeistert vom "nEuhen Duetch", aber den ersten Stein werfen dann doch immer noch die ohne Sünde.


----------



## Tinuphyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Batzenbaer schrieb:


> Hmm doppelt soviel?In welcher Hinsicht?Burst Damage oder über 20sec?
> Wenn Du von Burst ausgeht schafft man als BW mit Critglück über 5k Damage in 5sec.....
> dann müsste Dein Magus also 10k machen im selben Zeitraum?
> Oder musste erst 3-4 Dots raufpacken und die ticken gemütlich vor sich hin,so das die Heiler keine Probleme damit bekommen?
> ...


Ich sprach von der Szenariozusammenfassung, darum ging es ja auch, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und da sehen die meisten BWs gegen meinen Magus kein Land... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batzenbaer (14. Dezember 2008)

Genau das war schon immer das Problem.
Die Leute schauen nur auf die Endabrechnung im Szenario.Das diese aber null damit zu tun hat,
wer den Sieg davon trägt,sehen sie nicht.
Klar kann ich immer schön AE DoT verteilen,Feuerregen hier und da spammen und komme auf meine 200k Damage.
Nur hab ich wen totbekommen?Eher nicht und wenn,war es mit Sicherheit keine Schlüsselklasse wie nen Heiler.
Diese zuerst unter Druck zu setzten/zu töten ist aber das A und O.
Dafür brauch ich Burstdamage.Da hab ich zum Ende vlt nur 80k aber 15-20 Todesstösse wovon 80% Heiler waren.


----------



## heretik (14. Dezember 2008)

Batzenbaer schrieb:


> Genau das war schon immer das Problem.
> Die Leute schauen nur auf die Endabrechnung im Szenario.Das diese aber null damit zu tun hat,
> wer den Sieg davon trägt,sehen sie nicht.
> Klar kann ich immer schön AE DoT verteilen,Feuerregen hier und da spammen und komme auf meine 200k Damage.
> ...



Ganz sicher ist der Gesamtschaden kein Indiz für Leistung, zumal ja Sachen wie Debuffs, Snares, Knockdown/-back und Ähnliches da drin nicht auftauchen.

Allerdings darfst du nicht vergessen, dass auch Klassen mit Burst-Dam erstmal Leute brauchen, die a) einen gewissen konstanten Grundschaden am Gegner leisten und b) Heiler binden, indem sie sie beschäftigen.

An Kills darf man sich meiner Meinung nach im Szenario genauso wenig künstlich hochziehen wie am geleisteten Schaden, weil eben alles ne gemeinschaftliche Leistung ist. Und wenn mir wieder mal jemand erzählen will, dass mein 180k Schaden total unnütz waren, weil ich ja schließlich nur 2 Todesstöße geleistet hab... naja.


----------



## Kontinuum (14. Dezember 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> "lilane" Gegenstände.
> 
> Also erstmal vor der eigenen Tür kehren, ok? Ich bin auch nicht begeistert vom "nEuhen Duetch", aber den ersten Stein werfen dann doch immer noch die ohne Sünde.



Sagmal das ist jetzt nen Scherz oder? So dämlich kann doch echt keiner sein... Ich habes in dem Thread extra einmal ausführlich erklärt; Ich habe "lila" gesagt, was im Übrigen eine Farbe ist, falls du es nicht wusstest, weil ich mit den Begriffen für die einzelnen Wert-Grade in WAR nicht vertraut bin. Um zu vermeiden WoW-Sprache, nämlich "Äpick" zu verwenden, sagte ich dann "lila". Das ist eine Sünde? Also selbst wenn ich nicht gläubig bin, weiß ich doch, dass das Aussprechen des Wortes "lila" noch keine Sünde ist? Oder habe ich jetzt sogar gegen das von dir neu aufgelegte Grundgesetz verstoßen? Echt wie kann man so spitzfindig sein...

oT: Zu deinem letzten post kann ich dir natürlich erstmal nur zustimmen, selbstverständlich represäntiert die Anzahl d. Toddesstöße nicht, wieviel du geleistet hast; Allerdings gibt es auch einige Klassen, die übers gesamte Scenario relativ viel Schaden austeilen, aber im Endeffekt nicht wirklich bei Schlüsselsituationen einen entscheidenden Ausschlag gegeben haben; Oder auch Spieler die eifnach nur sehr lange am Stück überleben und deshalb vergleichsweise "viel" Schaden ausgeteilt haben.


----------



## heretik (14. Dezember 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Sagmal das ist jetzt nen Scherz oder? So dämlich kann doch echt keiner sein... Ich habes in dem Thread extra einmal ausführlich erklärt; Ich habe "lila" gesagt, was im Übrigen eine Farbe ist, falls du es nicht wusstest, weil ich mit den Begriffen für die einzelnen Wert-Grade in WAR nicht vertraut bin. Um zu vermeiden WoW-Sprache, nämlich "Äpick" zu verwenden, sagte ich dann "lila". Das ist eine Sünde? Also selbst wenn ich nicht gläubig bin, weiß ich doch, dass das Aussprechen des Wortes "lila" noch keine Sünde ist? Oder habe ich jetzt sogar gegen das von dir neu aufgelegte Grundgesetz verstoßen? Echt wie kann man so spitzfindig sein...



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=80743


----------



## Batzenbaer (14. Dezember 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Ganz sicher ist der Gesamtschaden kein Indiz für Leistung, zumal ja Sachen wie Debuffs, Snares, Knockdown/-back und Ähnliches da drin nicht auftauchen.
> 
> Allerdings darfst du nicht vergessen, dass auch Klassen mit Burst-Dam erstmal Leute brauchen, die a) einen gewissen konstanten Grundschaden am Gegner leisten und b) Heiler binden, indem sie sie beschäftigen.
> 
> An Kills darf man sich meiner Meinung nach im Szenario genauso wenig künstlich hochziehen wie am geleisteten Schaden, weil eben alles ne gemeinschaftliche Leistung ist. Und wenn mir wieder mal jemand erzählen will, dass mein 180k Schaden total unnütz waren, weil ich ja schließlich nur 2 Todesstöße geleistet hab... naja.


Sicherlich ist der Schaden nicht unnütz denn weggeheilt muss er ja auch werden.
Wenn aber die Heiler nicht mehr da sind,sterben die Gegner auch an den DoTs.Solange das nicht der Fall ist,kann man auch 500k Damage im Szenario machen
und verliert trotzdem,weil hinten gemütlich die Heiler stehen die dann 250k und mehr als Heilleistung haben.
Das man einen Heiler nicht allein durch Damage tot bekommt,dürfte ja klar sein.Healdebuff,Knockdown,interrupten,silence,cooldown verlängern spielen da ebendso eine wichtige Rolle.
Solo ist das eh schwer bis sehr schwer.Teamarbeit ist halt wichtig.

Was ich eigentlich schon mit dem ersten Post sagen wollte,wenn ich nur auf Gesamtschaden aus wäre,könnte ich eigentlich immer über 150k kommen pro Szenario.
Nur es würde dem Team nicht sehr viel nützen bzw. zu unserem Sieg beitragen.


----------



## Kontinuum (14. Dezember 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=80743



Hmm... wieso willst du mich denn so derbe provozieren? Ich verstehe es nicht... -.-" Meine Eltern haben immer "lilane" gesagt, meine Urgroßeltern und sehr viele in meinem Bekanntenkreis, wie zur Hölle soll ich da wissen dass man "lila" sagt und wen zur Hölle interessiert das überhaupt, man du bist echt so abgefuckt. Du kannst dir im Internet Videos von Exekutionen, öffentlichen Hinrichtungen, Erniedrigungen und allem möglich schrecklichen, grausamen Scheiß anschauen, täglich werden Menschen umgebracht, und ICH schreibe verfickt nochmal "lilane", sagmal wer hat dir eigentlich ins hirn geschissen?

edit: Ein Kumpel von mir, der übernächstes Jahr in Oxford studiert sagt immer "söllten". Bsp: "Ich finde wir söllten... [...]". Sowas sind einfach angewohnheiten und sind keineswegs auf einen geringen IQ oder ähnliches zurückzuführen, und jetzt shut up, jerk!


----------



## Kontinuum (14. Dezember 2008)

Batzenbaer schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist der Schaden nicht unnütz denn weggeheilt muss er ja auch werden.
> Wenn aber die Heiler nicht mehr da sind,sterben die Gegner auch an den DoTs.Solange das nicht der Fall ist,kann man auch 500k Damage im Szenario machen
> und verliert trotzdem,weil hinten gemütlich die Heiler stehen die dann 250k und mehr als Heilleistung haben.
> Das man einen Heiler nicht allein durch Damage tot bekommt,dürfte ja klar sein.Healdebuff,Knockdown,interrupten,silence,cooldown verlängern spielen da ebendso eine wichtige Rolle.
> ...



Joa das was du jetzt angesprochen hast, sehe ich eigentlich genauso; Deswegen wollte ich halt darauf hinweisen, dass der Gesamtschaden zwar schon eine Rolle spielt, aber nicht unbedingt die Messlatte sein sollte. Denn ineffizient gefahrener Schaden, beispielsweise auf tanks, der dann auch weggeheilt wird, hat einen praktischen Wert von 0. Natürlich ist das ein Extrembeispiel, allerdings will ich halt nur vermeiden, dass jeder immer mit seinem Dmg. "rumprollt" und das wie gesagt als Messlatte nimmt. Dadurch verlieren viele leute aus den Augen wo es wirklich drauf ankommt.


----------



## Kontinuum (14. Dezember 2008)

Doppelpost, durch bug entstanden. entschuldigung.


----------



## heretik (14. Dezember 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Hmm... wieso willst du mich denn so derbe provozieren? Ich verstehe es nicht... -.-" Meine Eltern haben immer "lilane" gesagt, meine Urgroßeltern und sehr viele in meinem Bekanntenkreis, wie zur Hölle soll ich da wissen dass man "lila" sagt und wen zur Hölle interessiert das überhaupt, man du bist echt so abgefuckt. Du kannst dir im Internet Videos von Exekutionen, öffentlichen Hinrichtungen, Erniedrigungen und allem möglich schrecklichen, grausamen Scheiß anschauen, täglich werden Menschen umgebracht, und ICH schreibe verfickt nochmal "lilane", sagmal wer hat dir eigentlich ins hirn geschissen?
> 
> edit: Ein Kumpel von mir, der übernächstes Jahr in Oxford studiert sagt immer "söllten". Bsp: "Ich finde wir söllten... [...]". Sowas sind einfach angewohnheiten und sind keineswegs auf einen geringen IQ oder ähnliches zurückzuführen, und jetzt shut up, jerk!



Oh weh, da bellt aber ein gebissener Hund laut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke für den unterhaltsamen Einstieg in den Sonntag!


----------



## HGVermillion (14. Dezember 2008)

Und hier das Wort zum Sonntag: Weniger Offtopic, mehr Topic, ihr Gimps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weiterhin viel Spass beim Spielen. 

Und ich bin für den Barbaren, einfach weil es weniger Komplex ist einen Char zu steueren als einen Char + Pet zu benutzen.


----------



## Kontinuum (14. Dezember 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Oh weh, da bellt aber ein gebissener Hund laut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm.. ich würde mich ja gern aufregen, aber irgendwie bin ich zu müde dafür ^^ entschuldige bitte, stell dir bitte einfach vor, dass ich auf deine schuljungenniveau-provokation eingehe ... bin echt zu müde ^^
es ist halt schon sehr einfach auf eine ignorante art und weise einfach nicht das zu lesen was der andere schreibt und einfach den übergeordneten raushängt. Habe ich auch öfters gemacht, nur war ich da ungefähr in der 8ten klasse ^^


----------



## Adalfried (14. Dezember 2008)

Am Ende kann man nur sehen wer wie viel Schaden gemacht hat, was dieser Schaden bewirkt hat ist eine ganz andere Frage. Bei Heilung auch so, wenn ich mit Stufe 20 ins T3 geh, bekomme ich HP Bonus und das wird als Heilung gut geschrieben. 

Auch spielt die Zeit eine große Rolle. Gerade die Szens wo man die vollen 15 Minuten fährt sehen oft anders aus, als die wo man in 5 oder 10 Minuten fertig wird.

Aber viel viel wichtiger ist doch wie der Schaden gemacht wurde und wo gegen. Einige Schadensklassen kommen selten zu ihrem vollen Schaden, da sie selbst Fokus genommen werden wenn sie auftauchen. Andere Klasse wie Tanks machen dadurch gut Schaden, dass sie nicht so schnell zu Boden gehen und nicht immer als Fokus genommen werden. 
Eine Klasse wie Tanks bewachen auch andere Klasse und werfen diese oft in den eigenen Nahkampfzerg etc. Auch zu Boden werfen, Roots, Snares etc. sind Fähigkeiten die einige Range DDs sehr gern nutzen. 
Am Ende ist diese Übersicht nur interessant für Renown und die XP und für einen selbst. Aber um zu sagen ein Eisenbrecher macht mehr Schaden als ein Schwertmeister und ein Magus macht mehr Schaden als ein Barbar und eine Hexe mehr als ein Hexenjäger etc. Das kann man damit einfach nicht machen, da dort nichts über den Schaden selbst steht. Also wo er aufgetaucht ist, wie viel auf welches Ziel gewirkt wurde etc. 
Denn einige Klassen (z.B. Schwertmeister) haben einiges an AE und brauchen die nur um sich werfen, wirklich was erreichen sie damit nicht, aber unter den ersten 5 werden sie damit schon kommen.


----------



## heretik (14. Dezember 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> stell dir bitte einfach vor, dass ich auf deine schuljungenniveau-provokation eingehe ... bin echt zu müde ^^



Ich soll es mir vorstellen? Muss ich nicht, ich les einfach deinen Post von heute Mittag, der dich offenbar auch schon dermaßen überfordert hat, dass du ne Stunde später schon zu müde bist um zu antworten (wobei als erstes Opfer die Groß-/Kleinschreibung dran glauben musste). Zumindest bist du in dem Post ziemlich abgegangen auf meine "schuljungenniveau-provokation".

Aber da ja bereits deine Ur- und Vorväter das Pseudoadjektiv "lilane" verwendet haben ist es natürlich nur allzu verständlich, dass man als Reaktion auf Korrekturen durch Mitposter erstmal mit ner Reaktion auf dem intellektuellen Standard von "abgefuckt", "ins Hirn geschissen" und "shut up jerk" glänzt, zudem es ja offenbar durchaus Schlimmeres im Internet gibt als "lilane" (Enthauptungsvideos!). Einfach die Klappe halten, die Korrektur hinnehmen und für die Zukunft lernen gibt's ja wohl in deiner Welt nicht... jedwege Korrektur oder Kritik ist erstmal ein Angriff gegen die Persönlichkeit des Menschen und muss entsprechend geahndet werden.


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2008)

_Du scheinst aber auch immer wieder drauf einsteigen zu müssen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## heretik (14. Dezember 2008)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Am Ende kann man nur sehen wer wie viel Schaden gemacht hat, was dieser Schaden bewirkt hat ist eine ganz andere Frage. Bei Heilung auch so, wenn ich mit Stufe 20 ins T3 geh, bekomme ich HP Bonus und das wird als Heilung gut geschrieben.



Ich bin mir leider auch nicht wirklich sicher, was genau Mythic mit den Stats "ausgeteilter Schaden" und "ausgeteilte Heilung" überhaupt erreichen wollte, zumal ja insbesondere bei der Heilung auch die Selfheals durch Fremdbuffs mitzählen. Aber irgendwie wollte man offenbar den Statistiken-Bildschirm vollkriegen, damit die Ladezeit nach dem Szenario überbrückt wird.

Und nochmal so richtig voll on Topic, damit HGV seinen Frieden findet: Hexenelfen/Hexenjäger bieten hohen und durchaus auch in Todesfällen resultierenden Burstschaden. Nachteil: Du stehst im Nahkampf. Reichweite bieten die Caster- bzw. Bogenklassen der jeweiligen Reiche, allerdings bist du dann meist erstes Fokusziel der heranstürmenden Horden. Eventuell als hoher Single-DD noch der Brut-Barbar auf Zerstörungsseite, wobei mir persönlich da immer ein wenig der Beigeschmack einer halbfertigen Hexenelfin mithängt.


----------



## Tinuphyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Batzenbaer schrieb:


> Genau das war schon immer das Problem.
> Die Leute schauen nur auf die Endabrechnung im Szenario.Das diese aber null damit zu tun hat,
> wer den Sieg davon trägt,sehen sie nicht.
> Klar kann ich immer schön AE DoT verteilen,Feuerregen hier und da spammen und komme auf meine 200k Damage.
> ...


Das stimmt so nicht. Wenn ich mit einem Magus 300k Damage mache, dann muss der auch irgendwie weggeheilt werden und das belastet selbst den besten Heiler. Und dieses "Mit DoTs killt man niemanden"-Gerede kann ich auch nicht unterschreiben. Wenn jemand 4-5 Dots ticken hat und nicht geheilt wird, dann ist ganz schnell vorbei(ich spreche nicht von Tanks). Wenn ich ihn nicht down bekomme weil gegengeheilt wird, dann habe ich ebenfalls etwas zum Sieg beigetragen = der Heiler hat ordentlich AP verbraucht. Ausserdem rennen die meisten eh wie die Huehner durch die gegend wenn sie soviele DoTs ticken haben und das hindert sie zusaetzlich am Schaden austeilen.


----------



## Náyla. (15. Dezember 2008)

Und außerdem ist es traumhaft, so viele Zahlen auf dem Bildschirm aufsteigen zu sehen. Das Gefühl kann niemand außer Maschinist/Magus nachvollziehen, HA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (15. Dezember 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> Und außerdem ist es traumhaft, so viele Zahlen auf dem Bildschirm aufsteigen zu sehen. Das Gefühl kann niemand außer Maschinist/Magus nachvollziehen, HA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Monstro-Barbar, Moral 3 und Wrecking Ball. Da bringen die Zahlen allein das Spiel schon zum laggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (15. Dezember 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Ich soll es mir vorstellen? Muss ich nicht, ich les einfach deinen Post von heute Mittag, der dich offenbar auch schon dermaßen überfordert hat, dass du ne Stunde später schon zu müde bist um zu antworten (wobei als erstes Opfer die Groß-/Kleinschreibung dran glauben musste). Zumindest bist du in dem Post ziemlich abgegangen auf meine "schuljungenniveau-provokation".
> 
> Aber da ja bereits deine Ur- und Vorväter das Pseudoadjektiv "lilane" verwendet haben ist es natürlich nur allzu verständlich, dass man als Reaktion auf Korrekturen durch Mitposter erstmal mit ner Reaktion auf dem intellektuellen Standard von "abgefuckt", "ins Hirn geschissen" und "shut up jerk" glänzt, zudem es ja offenbar durchaus Schlimmeres im Internet gibt als "lilane" (Enthauptungsvideos!). Einfach die Klappe halten, die Korrektur hinnehmen und für die Zukunft lernen gibt's ja wohl in deiner Welt nicht... jedwege Korrektur oder Kritik ist erstmal ein Angriff gegen die Persönlichkeit des Menschen und muss entsprechend geahndet werden.


Moin,

wer bist du den das meinst die anderen korrigieren zu müssen? Findest dich gut damit? Manchmal muss man sich schon fragen was für Leute es hier im I-Net gibt die meinen die müssen den Oberlehrer spielen. Solche Leute sind meistens RL unterdrückt oder haben persönliche Probleme und somit müssen sie sich ja irgendwo bestätigt fühlen^^^Ach ja und bevor anfängst mich zu korrigieren ich bin Spanier und der deutschen Sprache nicht so mächtig^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## heretik (15. Dezember 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Ach ja und bevor anfängst mich zu korrigieren ich bin Spanier und der deutschen Sprache nicht so mächtig^^



Und das reicht dir dann? "Ich bin Spanier und der deutschen Sprache nicht so mächtig, und dazulernen möchte ich nach Möglichkeit auch nix".

Naja, euer Bier. Mich wundert allerdings angesichts solcher Einstellungen (Ego über alles, wer mich korrigiert ist ein Arschloch) das aktuell stolz in MMORPGs und den zugehörigen Foren zur Schau gestellte Rechtschreib- und Grammatikmassaker nicht mehr. Und bevor ich's vergesse: Nein, Ihr seid NICHT alle Legastheniker, aber netter Versuch.


----------



## Náyla. (15. Dezember 2008)

> Und bevor ich's vergesse: Nein, Ihr seid NICHT alle Legastheniker, aber netter Versuch.



Verdammt, ich wollte das gerade sagen... Kannst du Gedanken lesen oder in die Zukunft schauen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach... wenn doch so ein Stolz nur im Spiel aktiv wäre... "Uhhh, da sind ja Ordler, lasst uns wo anders hin gehen, sonst dauert das so lange mit der Burg und lohnt sich nicht." Wähhh...


----------



## Katalmacht (15. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen.

Hey heretik... deine flames hier interessieren niemanden, Rechtschreibflamer sind das untere Ende der Nahrungskette in nem Forum und auch was du sonst so verzapfst.

Wenn ich einen Thread aufmache um darin zu lesen will ich etwas über das Topic lesen aber immer bist du irgendwo dazwischen und schreibst Müll.

So viel spass bei irgendeiner pseudointelligenten Antwort darauf die ich mir sicher nicht ansehen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/close pls


----------



## Tiegars (15. Dezember 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Und das reicht dir dann? "Ich bin Spanier und der deutschen Sprache nicht so mächtig, und dazulernen möchte ich nach Möglichkeit auch nix".
> 
> Naja, euer Bier. Mich wundert allerdings angesichts solcher Einstellungen (Ego über alles, wer mich korrigiert ist ein Arschloch) das aktuell stolz in MMORPGs und den zugehörigen Foren zur Schau gestellte Rechtschreib- und Grammatikmassaker nicht mehr. Und bevor ich's vergesse: Nein, Ihr seid NICHT alle Legastheniker, aber netter Versuch.


Klar ist es mein Bier kann ja nix dafür das meine Eltern Spanier sind. Nur ich habe einen Vorteil gegnüber dir. Beherrsche somit mehr Sprachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wen du gerne korrigierst werde doch Lehrer^^ Aber lass es sein in öffentliche Foren. Machst dich nur lächerlich. 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## heretik (15. Dezember 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Klar ist es mein Bier kann ja nix dafür das meine Eltern Spanier sind. Nur ich habe einen Vorteil gegnüber dir. Beherrsche somit mehr Sprachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin beruflich Übersetzer. Da darf ich sowohl korrigieren als auch mehrere Sprachen beherrschen, aber danke der Nachfrage.

Und öffentliche Foren sind Wildsaugebiet, in denen es VERBOTEN ist Poster auf sprachliche Fehler hinzuweisen, weil das ja grundsätzlich nur aus Boshaftigkeit geschieht und zwangsläufig das geschundene Ego des Posters angreift?


----------



## Tiegars (15. Dezember 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Und öffentliche Foren sind Wildsaugebiet, in denen es VERBOTEN ist Poster auf sprachliche Fehler hinzuweisen, weil das ja grundsätzlich nur aus Boshaftigkeit geschieht und zwangsläufig das geschundene Ego des Posters angreift?


Wie gesagt wen du dich berufen fühlst hier den Oberlehrer zu spielen mach es. Wen du damit dich bestätigt fühlst mach es. Wen du damit glücklich wirst mach es. Ob das aber bei jedem als positiv ankommt wage ich zu bezweifeln. Mach das was du nicht lassen kannst meiner Meinung nach ist es das Falsche aber das musst du wissen.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## doggystyle (15. Dezember 2008)

Wofür gibt es diesen Thread eigentlich?

Es ist doch allseits bekannt, dass ICH mit meinem Killerzeloten des Todes der einzig wahre ultimate-imba-damage dealer bin!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (15. Dezember 2008)

richtig geskillt bei 900 intelligenz mit Burst Damage von bis zu 4000 innerhalb von 3 Sekunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (15. Dezember 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> Hey heretik... deine flames hier interessieren niemanden



Hey Katalmacht... schön endlich mal den Poster zu treffen, der bevollmächtigt ist, im Namen des gesamten buffed-Forums zu sprechen! Angenehm deine Bekanntschaft zu machen.

Hättest du dir allerdings die Mühe gemacht, den gesamten Thread zu lesen (ich weiß, das ist out, aber manchmal empfehlenswert), dann hättest du gemerkt, dass ich diesen Käse mit "lilane Gegenstände" nur deswegen wieder rausgekramt habe, weil der verehrte Vorposter meinte, er müsse den Threadersteller aufgrund seiner Rechtschreibung anpflaumen... wozu er weiß Gott keinen Grund hatte.

Falls übrigens noch wer Lust hat sich am bösen Rechtschreibnazi zu reiben, nur zu, ich überlebe es und euch scheint es ja gut zu tun.


----------



## Tiegars (15. Dezember 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Hey Katalmacht... schön endlich mal den Poster zu treffen, der bevollmächtigt ist, im Namen des gesamten buffed-Forums zu sprechen! Angenehm deine Bekanntschaft zu machen.
> 
> Hättest du dir allerdings die Mühe gemacht, den gesamten Thread zu lesen (ich weiß, das ist out, aber manchmal empfehlenswert), dann hättest du gemerkt, dass ich diesen Käse mit "lilane Gegenstände" nur deswegen wieder rausgekramt habe, weil der verehrte Vorposter meinte, er müsse den Threadersteller aufgrund seiner Rechtschreibung anpflaumen... wozu er weiß Gott keinen Grund hatte.
> 
> Falls übrigens noch wer Lust hat sich am bösen Rechtschreibnazi zu reiben, nur zu, ich überlebe es und euch scheint es ja gut zu tun.


Oahh ich entschuldige mich hiermit. Habs nachgelesen hast recht. Wollte dich nicht angreifen. War richtig wie du gehandelt hast. Müsste den anderen drannehmen.

Sorry nochmals.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Noronion (15. Dezember 2008)

zündstoff für den sinn des treats gebe,

ein gut gespielter gardist rotzt mit nem zeloten und shami im rücken mehr dmg raus in jeder situation alls alle anderen klassen.



los hop hop flamet, mich, 

wen ihr schon mekern motzen schimpfen wollt tut es um des themas willen.


----------



## doggystyle (15. Dezember 2008)

Wer ein bisschen Spaß mit übler Rechtschreibung und Grammatik haben will, sollte sich mal dieses Forum zu gemüte führen:

GOA F2P


----------



## Eltin (15. Dezember 2008)

kenny21 schrieb:


> hi wollte ma fragen welche karriere von den nahkämpfern am meisten dmg amcht ???



Duden trifft TE mit 35000 Geistschaden kritisch, TE stirbt

In Foren ist immer noch der Duden der größte DD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lunafire (15. Dezember 2008)

Das nimmt ja langsam WoW Ausmasse an, also jetzt ist Schluss.

Rechtschreibnazi ist übrigens nur meine Freundin, die hatte das sogar als Gildentitel.


@Heretik zufällig mal einen Gnomkrieger in WoW gespielt  ?=)


----------



## Skullzigg (16. Dezember 2008)

kenny21 schrieb:


> hi wollte ma fragen welche karriere von den nahkämpfern am meisten dmg amcht ???



feuerzauberer


----------

